# Jordan Bradley Tatter passed away



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Jordan Bradley Tatter recently passed away and was a known to many in the DNR, DEQ, and MSU. The last time I talked with Jordan he was full of humor and outdoor stories. Jordan Tatter, a friend of the outdoor sportsmen, will be missed.

The following is excerpted from his obituary which appeared in the Herald-Palladium on January 20th. It was sent to me by email.

Jordan Tatter, 65, of Watervliet died unexpectedly Saturday, January 18, 2003. Jordan was recognized statewide and nationally as a leader in agriculture, natural resources, and improving state government services. His limber mind, joy in bringing people together, and attention to detail resulated in distinguished service awards in a number of public and private arenas. He graduated from Watervliet High School where he lettered in football, basketball, and baseball. Jordan completed both bachelor's and master's degrees in entomology, botany, and plant pathology from Michigan State University's Honors College inaugaral class in three years and lettered in soccer where the team was undefeated all three years he played, and was national champion two of the three years. He was a member of the Sigma Xi Scientific Honor Society.

His career began as an apple grower and agricultural consultant, co-founding Prescription Farming in Eau Claire, MI. Working with MSU Cooperative Extension Service he served as district agent for fruit crops. Among his proudest accomplishments was helping to build Hanson Cold Storage into one of the largest and most successful refrigerated warehousing corporations in the United States, initially as a board member and finally as President and CEO.

Tatter was appointed to the Michigan Agricultural Commission in 1991, chairing the commission four of the ten years he served. He chaired a committee on eradication of bovine tuberculosis, served on an advisory committee on fruit and vegetable production, and on the Michigan Food Safety Alliance. He was appointed to the Seccia Commission which was charged with improving state services to Michigan Citizens. Tatter chaired the committee on Improving State Services to Rural Citizens.
Tatter served on the MSU College of Agriculture and Natural Resources Stakeholder Advisory Board and the board of the MSU Foundation. He was a charter member of the Michigan State University Extension and Experiment Station Council.

Jordan was President of the International Association of Refrigerated Warehouses, a member of the Michigan Foood Processing Association, and the Michigan Frozen Food Packers Association. He served on a number of corporate boards and on the board of the Michigan Chamber of Commerce.

He was proud to have been elected Chair for four of his six years on the Board of the Detroit Branch of the United States Federal Reserve Bank.He was a member of the Watervliet School Board, an active member of the Berrien County Republican Party, and a proud member of the Lions Club, and board member of the Sarett Nature Center.

Tatter was an avid outdoorsman. He hunted deer and bear in the UP each year. He was an accomplished gold panner. He was proud of his two holes-in-one and a score of 64 at Paw Paw Lake Golf Club and his service on the Board of Directors at Point O' Woods Country Club.

Jordie will be remembered as a larger-than-life man who loved his work, the outdoors, Michigan's agricultural roots, and Michigan State University, and one who always had a kind word and a solution to any challenge large or small.

Email note from a person at the funeral:
Jordan Tatter's funeral service was the largest I have seen since 1935. Recognition of his abilities was evident from the list of speakers at the service: Dan Wyant, Director of the Michigan Department of Agriculture; Charlie LaSata, State Representative; Fred Upton, United State Congressman; Dr. Gordon Guyer, former President of Michigan State University. All of these men presented fine tributes to Jordie, ranging from funny stories about hunting to more serious issues about agriculture and economics.


----------

